# Million Dollar Melons



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

THE HAGUE (AFP) - Cocaine worth some six million euros (nine million dollars) was found hidden in a consignment of melons from central America, Dutch police said Monday.
Theywere alerted when suspect packets turned up in the shipment delivered to a wholesale market at Venlo, on the border between the Netherlands and Germany.
Some 150 kilos (330 pounds) of pure cocaine were concealed in boxes among the melons, which had been brought by truck from the Belgian port of Antwerp on Thursday, police said.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I've seen million dollar melons before, the other night about 10 pair at the Blue Moon.


----------

